# Leaking boost.



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I can hear air screaming out of somewere in the engine bay when the turbo spools, and im running 3 psi less then I should be. How can I find out where the leaks comming from?

I tightened all clamps. Could it be the bov, or intercooler?


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

never mind. Bad coupler.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

For reference you should use a pressure tester. We use a PVC cap that is the same diameter as the turbo inlet coupler, drill a hole in it and put a bicycle air valve in it. Put it in place and put in about 15-20PSI of compressed air. This is the best way to find leaks!


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Good info! Not a problem to push 15-20psi into the motor when it's off?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

snoop said:


> Good info! Not a problem to push 15-20psi into the motor when it's off?


The throttle plate is closed  Besides if it goes in to the motor it will not build pressure as some of the valves are open... 

You will have to plug any fittings that go to the VC, but it works killer!


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

wes said:


> The throttle plate is closed


lol yea......


----------

